# CO2 Diffusers



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

What do you use to diffuse the CO2 into your tanks?
What would be a good diffuser for a 75 gal?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I use a Hagen Elite Mini as a diffuser
I took the sponge out of the mini internal filter and put it over the output nozzle


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

I was just given a Fluval Ceramic 88g-CO2 Diffuser ...heard it does a good job, but I haven't tried it...will find out soon when I get it setup


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

For my DIY CO2, I use a piece of disposable chopstick as diffuser.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

I use a powerhead...

but if you want to try something diy...http://AlbertaAquatica.com/index.php?showtopic=33483try this...I posted this a while back on a local forum.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Currently I have pressurized co2 with Hagen bubble ladder, but I am wondering if that is the best way to diffuse into the tank.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

if you have a canister filter...purchase a co2 atomizer...thats ur best bet in my opinion.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

In our 75G, we use a DIY CO2 Reactor built with a bottle, pump, and airstone. I'n a tank this size it's not to hard to descretely place a clear bottle with bouncing bubbles.

Here is a video showing the basic principal.





If ANY bubbles from your CO2 unit rach the surface of the water, your system is ineffective. You should strive for 100% dissolution. The bubbles should move suspended in the water column until they shrink and disolve into the water.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

ubr0ke said:


> I use a powerhead...
> 
> but if you want to try something diy...http://AlbertaAquatica.com/index.php?showtopic=33483try this...I posted this a while back on a local forum.


Its a really nice DIY ubr0ke, but would you please let me know where can I buy those ceramic rings???


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

those are the same ceramic rings you would use in filters..any lfs carries them...you will get a whole box so save a couple and use the rest for mechanical filtration in your filter.


----------

